# Backpackers Travel Insurance



## budders83

Hi, 
Im travelling to Sydney next year alone with Gap360 and want to arrange some holiday insurance. Can anyone recommend a company?

Thanks


----------



## robboat

budders83 said:


> Hi,
> Im travelling to Sydney next year alone with Gap360 and want to arrange some holiday insurance. Can anyone recommend a company?
> Thanks


Google "Gap 360 travel insurance" and you will find suitable UK companies to cover your activities.

Good luck


----------



## RyanD

Hi, I can recommend Globelink, they are cheap and cover up to 18 months on their backpacker plan


----------



## Liz Ward

Covermore Insurance are great.


----------



## Stevenson

hi budders83, sorry this isn't about the insurance but what made you choose the gap 360? do you know of anyone that has done it or herd of any experience's? I too am considering the gap 360.


----------



## Shauninns

Allianz Travel Insurance is pretty good. They're a well respected international brand & you can choose competitive plans to suit your needs.

Shaun


----------



## thetraveltourist

I have always had good results with travel guard. I live in Australia but they cover me no matter where I travel and always seem to provide good service


----------



## karlob

I also think travel guard is a good way to go - they operate worldwide and make it a point to pay within 30 days when claimed - I found many happy customers of them.


----------



## BobbyC

Whenever I travel anywhere I always use either sta travel or just do a search on travel supermarket. Travel supermarket is a good option if your looking for something cheap and cheerful.


----------



## Gayle85

Stevenson said:


> hi budders83, sorry this isn't about the insurance but what made you choose the gap 360? do you know of anyone that has done it or herd of any experience's? I too am considering the gap 360.


Hi Stevenson,

I didn't use Gap360 but a similar company, Ultimate OZ - they were awesome! They have a really great introduction week planned and you can add things like surf camp to it ... check them out and see if they are along the lines of what you might be looking for. I looked at Gap 360 but Ultimate Oz seemed a bit more friendly ... I was coming straight to Oz though, if you're travelling around then maybe Gap 360 would be the better option. Worth speaking to a few companies though to get a feel for who is best for you! Ultimate Oz is UltimateOz - The ULTIMATE gap year in Australia - let me know how you get on! And good luck! (Best thing you'll ever do is to come out here, I love it!!)


----------



## valediction

I often use travel guard for trip protection of flights. how it is different compare to backpackers insurance?


----------

